# ROES software Nation's Photo Lab



## Molly (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anybody use Nation's Photo Lab and the ROES software? I have tried re-sizing the photo to the specs listed on the site and I still end up with a lot of cropping that I don't want. I have tried live chat with their customer service and they have not been helpful. If anybody could give me a bit in insight it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 27, 2012)

I've used it, but not too much. Their ROES program is literally the worst designed piece of software I've ever used. Sometime before they "redesigned" it to look better and be more user friendly, I had sent them an email about how I really like the service they provide but that their software is a hindrance. They responded that it was getting redesigned shortly. 

Well, it's been redesigned in the sense that they moved things around, but the interface STILL SUCKS and is STILL CONFUSING. 

If I recall correctly, you can choose which area of the image is cropped and which is not. What are you using for resizing software?


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2012)

You can't just re-size if the original photo is a different *aspect ratio* from the print *aspect ratio* you want.

Most DSLR cameras deliver images that have a 3:2 aspect ratio. 8x12 is a 3:2 aspect ratio print size. 8x10 is a 5:4 aspect ration print and a 3:2 aspect ratio photo would have to be cropped to print as a 5:4 8x10.

5x7 prints have a 7:5 aspect ratio.

3:2 means the long side is 3 units long and the short side is 2 units long. If the unit is 4" then 3 units x 4 inches = 12 inches and 2 units x 4 inches = 8 inches.
If the units are 3" then you get a 6x9 print, if the units are 2" you get a 4x6.

The ratio numbers define the shape of the print. 3:2 is more rectangular than 5:4 is. A square print has a 1:1 aspect ratio, all 4 sides are the same length.

FWIW, for prints the convention is the long side is always stated first, so in landscape framing it's a 12x8 (or 10x8, or 7x5), and in portrait framing it an 8x12 (8x10, 5x7).


----------

